# Sfic



## SunshineGirl (Apr 18, 2015)

where can i order sfic bases? i went to the site and they have a min order of 500$ and im not there yet. i heard or think BB sells it but it way to far im in Florida and the shipping is too high and takes a week to get my order. i heard of essential dept bases are they any good? but i want to use the sfic base.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bramble berry, wisteria lane, bulk apothecary, and a few others. Most do not label them as SFIC so you will have to compare ingredients.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 18, 2015)

I know others carry it. Google, or contact them and ask?


----------



## SunshineGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

thanks i will look at those i love BB but the are too far from me. i may email them. i couldnt  see the ingredient list on the sfic site but the packing looks like  the site


----------



## not_ally (Apr 19, 2015)

SFIC bases are definitely my favorites for most MP purposes, I think they are as clean and have as few additives as you can get in non-home made MP bases.  I am in CA, so shipping is probably cheaper to me than it would be to you from either BB or Wisteria Lane.  I have been making less MP, but when I did more of it I ordered it in 50 lb logs, which cost @$115 plus shipping from WL.  It was cheaper that way, and WL makes the extra hard clear MP base, which I don't think BB does, and which I prefer.

Not sure who else carries SFIC in smaller amounts, those are the only ones I found.  Did not realize BA's base was SFIC, I would definitely check the ingredients on all the ones I am looking at to make sure, as well.  Here is the list from WL's extra hard clear, the one I usually use: 

Saponified Vegetable oils-primarily Coconut Oil
Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin)
Purified Water
Sorbitol (from berries, moisturizer)
Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier)
Oat protein (gluten free conditioner)

ETA: WL lists all the ingredients in their bases, on each one, I think.  Anyway, easy to find on their site.  You might want to just find the base you think you like and google the list of ingredients to find the match from other potential suppliers who are closer.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 19, 2015)

I saw a huge collection of SFIC bases including the all natural and organic on the bulk apothecary site. They are just a stateline away for me but I don't know if they ship to farther states and what their shipping fees will be. The collection sure was tempting.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 19, 2015)

Went to the BA site out of curiousity, and they do have a *lot* of bases. Looks like mostly (if not all) SFIC and Stephenson.  I tried both and like SFIC better, but different strokes, so you should try them both.  They look more expensive on BA w/o considering postage, but hopefully you can do the quick "estimate postage" thing on each site to figure out what the bottom line is.

ETA:  I was expecially excited about the Stephenson NCO (non-certified organic) when I ordered it b/c I don't sell so am not worried about the non-certification thing.  But the clear NCO base - I mostly use clear in MP, the biggest reason (other than instant readiness) I use MP these days, was pretty cloudy, maybe the cloudiest clear I have ever tried.  I got it from New Directions Aromatics, it was much cheaper per lb than BA's, at least at that time, but the $100 minimum at NDA is a PITA if you are just experimenting.


----------



## SunshineGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

@not_ally thanks for the tips. but what is BA? i want the sfic to be my mp base.  i just need something a little closer than BB.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 19, 2015)

Bulk Apothecary, sorry, I just shortened it b/c it was previously referenced and I am not a great typer.

ETA:  I think it is a really good idea that you are figuring out early how to find a good MP base.  I think if I had started out with a bad one I would not be interested in making soap at all, and now it is kind an obsession


----------



## SunshineGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

oh ok i have them on my list but never ordered from them. yes i have been donig mp for about a year now. i do want to sell them but now im just coming in to my own as a soaper. so right now im just looking for so go to vendors. i would love to one day make cp soap i love the swirls but for right now im happy with mp soaps.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 19, 2015)

SunshineGirl said:


> @not_ally thanks for the tips. but what is BA? i want the sfic to be my mp base. i just need something a little closer than BB.


 bulk apothecary


----------



## hozhed (Apr 20, 2015)

SunshineGirl said:


> where can i order sfic bases? i went to the site and they have a min order of 500$ and im not there yet. i heard or think BB sells it but it way to far im in Florida and the shipping is too high and takes a week to get my order. i heard of essential dept bases are they any good? but i want to use the sfic base.


 
 I buy all my SFIC soap bases from Bulk Apothecary  ......The soap bases are the cats butt, their prices are good and service and fast shipping is excellent. 5 stars IMO..


----------



## lillybella (Apr 24, 2015)

Peak in Denver


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bulk Apothecary is in Ohio and I have had excellent shipping with them. If you are a Soap Guild member you receive a 10% discount. If you purchase $250, you receive a 15% discount making their lb price very good.


----------



## hozhed (Apr 27, 2015)

Cindy2428 said:


> Bulk Apothecary is in Ohio and I have had excellent shipping with them. If you are a Soap Guild member you receive a 10% discount. If you purchase $250, you receive a 15% discount making their lb price very good.


 

Where do I join the guild, and how much is it?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 27, 2015)

http://www.soapguild.org/

$100 per year for associate membership.  This does not include insurance and some other perks.  Not sure if this would get you the discount at BA.

$520 per year for pro membership.  This gets you liability insurance and a slew of other stuff.  Check out the website for details.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 27, 2015)

hozhed - It's the Handcrafted Soap & Cosmetics Guild (HSCG) is a non-profit association promoting, educating and representing politically our industry. Memberships include a variety of levels: 

Associate - hobbyist for those who don't sell. They have access to all of the discounts and many benefits without insurance. $100.00 a year  (My level- I don't sell yet).

Professional Handcrafter - Directed for those in business. Membership includes professional liability insurance and various business toolkits. $520.00 a year. 

I just came back from the National Conference. Absolutely had an amazing time. I joined because as a recently retired occupational therapist it was important to me to belong to a professional organization for resources; a collective that brings education and enthusiastically shares our passion for everything soapy. 

During the membership luncheon, we also had a chance to receive an update from our lobbyist. She was very impressive and addressed the new pending regulatory legislation. In my almost first year as a member, I've enjoyed enough savings to have paid for my membership at least twice over. -Check them out!


----------



## hozhed (Apr 27, 2015)

Cindy2428 said:


> hozhed - It's the Handcrafted Soap & Cosmetics Guild (HSCG) is a non-profit association promoting, educating and representing politically our industry. Memberships include a variety of levels:
> 
> Associate - hobbyist for those who don't sell. They have access to all of the discounts and many benefits without insurance. $100.00 a year (My level- I don't sell yet).
> 
> ...


 

I am just about ready to start selling my soap, and never thought about liability insurance.  I didn't think it was necessary, esp since I will be selling mostly M&P soap.  As far as politics, I have that covered, as my better half is a politician....lol


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 27, 2015)

If you are going to sell anything, liability insurance is really a must.  If you do farmer's market or craft fairs, most require it.  And even if you do not make your bases, that does not mean you won't get caught in the crossfire if the product hurts someone.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 27, 2015)

I couldn't fathom anyone selling without some level of insurance. Even though M&P is a fully saponified base, you will probably be adding scent, color additives. If someone has a problem they will come after you, not the base manufacturer because it is your name and address on the label.

Just personal opinion here, but it seems like the newest growing industry in this country is suing people for anything and everything. You need to protect yourself.

Finally, most venues you may consider selling in will require proof of insurance.


----------



## hozhed (Apr 27, 2015)

Cindy2428 said:


> I couldn't fathom anyone selling without some level of insurance. Even though M&P is a fully saponified base, you will probably be adding scent, color additives. If someone has a problem they will come after you, not the base manufacturer because it is your name and address on the label.
> 
> Just personal opinion here, but it seems like the newest growing industry in this country is suing people for anything and everything. You need to protect yourself.
> 
> Finally, most venues you may consider selling in will require proof of insurance.


 

Ok. thanks, I will look into it.


----------

